# Dental implants: tax deductible?



## Tahna Los (Apr 24, 2016)

Due to a decayed tooth from a root canal from 10 years ago, I lost that tooth and had to get the roots removed in 2015.

I began the process to start the implant last April. However, I just lost my job and due to the terms of the contract for my benefits (it is a 3 month process, and I only get reimbursed after the treatment is complete, and the benefits run out in June), I am pretty much holding the bag for the entire cost of the implant (around $4500).

Are dental implants tax-deductible if they are not covered by insurance? I know that medical expenses can be deducted, not sure about dental procedures (especially something which is basically elective).

Thanks


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes you can. In the future you might try Googling. I found the answer in about 30 sec.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/medical/#mdcl_xpns


----------



## Tahna Los (Apr 24, 2016)

Lol thanks. I have never claimed dental work in any case (most of my dental work was covered under insurance) until now.....


----------

